# This is just sickening!!



## Muttkip (Aug 18, 2011)

No wonder people tell me my dog is underweight and is starving!!! Look at this fat thing, it's disgusting....

Ozzy the Worlds Fattest Beagle - YouTube

I work hard to keep my Beagle in shape and he's well known on several forums as the world's most ripped Beagle...but people wonder why I work so hard to keep my dog under 25lbs when that would be an ideal weight for most Beagle, but not for me....THIS is why!!

Beau I love you, even though you're starved


----------



## Caty M (Aug 13, 2010)

Our neighbour's beagle/pug mix is fat like that. I dunno how you can let your dog get to twice it's recommended weight without thinking, "hey, maybe I should put him on a diet?!".. I keep our dogs fit and thin and I'm sure they will live a long life because of it..



















Bishop is fit too but he has like 20 pounds of hair.. lol. Willow is halfway there :wink:


----------



## Makovach (Jan 24, 2012)

IMHO an owner who has a dog at an obease weight is just as bad as having an imaciated dog. 

I think your begle looks great and he is adorable .

And Tess is too cute!!!!


----------



## Muttkip (Aug 18, 2011)

Caty M said:


> Our neighbour's beagle/pug mix is fat like that. I dunno how you can let your dog get to twice it's recommended weight without thinking, "hey, maybe I should put him on a diet?!".. I keep our dogs fit and thin and I'm sure they will live a long life because of it..
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Send Willow to me and I'll put her through Beau boot-camp and she'll be looking like my boy in no time :wink:


----------



## Caty M (Aug 13, 2010)

LOL- Just noticed the description on the video- "hes over 85 lbs of lean mean muscle". Wow. People suck.


----------



## Muttkip (Aug 18, 2011)

Makovach said:


> IMHO an owner who has a dog at an obease weight is just as bad as having an imaciated dog.
> 
> I think your begle looks great and he is adorable .
> 
> And Tess is too cute!!!!


Thanks and I agree, nothing pisses me off more then fat Beagles...it's for some reason one of my biggest pet peeves!! I've had people threaten to call AC on me and my "starving" dog!


----------



## werecatrising (Oct 15, 2010)

We had a chihuahua mix come in today. It was 23 pounds when it was last seen 3 years ago. It was 41 pounds today. The poor thing could barely breathe.


----------



## Dude and Bucks Mamma (May 14, 2011)

I agree that letting an animal get that fat is just as bad as having a dog too thin. Unhealthy is unhealthy whether it be fat or skinny.


----------



## GoingPostal (Sep 5, 2011)

werecatrising said:


> We had a chihuahua mix come in today. It was 23 pounds when it was last seen 3 years ago. It was 41 pounds today. The poor thing could barely breathe.


OMG! My b/f family has a 75+ pound basset, it's a giant sausage and now his parents got this little mutt which they think is "just fine" even though it's clearly round in shape and the vet has told them it's fat.


----------



## Caty M (Aug 13, 2010)

I think that some breeds prone to weight gain (hounds, labs) people think are normal when they are fat, because that's all you ever see. It's SO rare and refreshing to me to see a thin basset. I personally love being told that my IG is starving by someone who's dog is 40% overweight. Um, no.


----------



## Makovach (Jan 24, 2012)

My uncles boxer Sassy is close to double her weight. She is close to 120+lbs. She looks like a sausage. She looks like she doesn't have a tail because her fat is covering it. When she was in shape as a puppy, she had a 3 knuckle long tail. Now you see almost nothing.

Fat dogs disgust me. They make me want to smack people!


----------



## Unosmom (May 3, 2009)

I think overfeeding is just as cruel as underfeeding, if not worse. I saw these videos on this poor obese weim and it makes me sad because the owner make a bunch of cutesy videos and does that stupid helium voice over, yet fails to see that his dog is suffering. 

funny dog a jury of her peers - YouTube


----------



## xellil (Apr 4, 2011)

I never knew the issues with fat dogs until I got Snorkels. I never had a fat dog before. Their backs go bad, they get arthritis, their hearts have problems - the list is endless. Just like with people I guess.

Right now I am concerned about my cousin's Lab. That poor dog needs to lose probably 40 pounds. I can barely stand to look at her because it makes me so angry at my cousin for never giving her a walk and feeding her like she's running a marathon next month. And that includes all kinds of people food.

when Snorkels was turned in to animal control her toenails were growing under and into the pads of her feet, so she obviously had not been out of a cage for months probably. But even as a giant fat girl, she wanted to move. She could run for short distances and we started out by walking half a block. 

Dogs do not like to sit on their rears and do nothing!!! I don't know why in god's name people get dogs if they aren't going to give them some exercise. It's a huge pet peeve of mine. 

This is Snorkels going down her ramp at abut 14 pounds. She was actually starting to get a shape by then. And when she felt good, she loved to run. Parker, on the other hand, will trot around the house at a fast pace but put him on a leash and he will barely move. It makes me wonder if he's ever been walked in his life.


----------



## xellil (Apr 4, 2011)

Unosmom said:


> I think overfeeding is just as cruel as underfeeding, if not worse. I saw these videos on this poor obese weim and it makes me sad because the owner make a bunch of cutesy videos and does that stupid helium voice over, yet fails to see that his dog is suffering.


That is pathetic. he should spend less time teaching stupid parlor tricks and and more time getting his dog healthy.


----------



## meggels (May 30, 2010)

Lol, I actually got into a fight with someone a few nights ago over dogs weight.


Her parents adopted this dobe and said it needed to gain weight, I disagreed.











This is her dobe now, who has been made fat by her dad feeding it cake, cheeseburgers, everything else.











IMO, the rescue dobe needs some TLC, has a dull coat, but does not need to gain more than maybe 3lbs...


But apparently I don't know anything about dobes and her dog needed to just get down 10 lbs and is losing weight and I'm not an expert. I hate the "well my dog is a _______(breed) and they aren't supposed to be thin" argument. A healthy dog is a healthy dog IMO. 

I like to keep my dogs on the lean side, she likes to keep hers on the heavier side "in case they ever get sick". 

Maybe I'm just bitter because I hear my dogs are too thin every week


----------



## xellil (Apr 4, 2011)

that Dobie looks horrible. incredibly fat. And the rescue Dobie actually looks pretty good.

That was exactly the reason I had a total blowout and split with the rescue I got Rebel from. I had a foster dog and my only request was that they place him with someone that jogged or ran every day - he was two years old and very active. They wanted to place him with a family with five kids and four other dogs and those people NEVER walked their dogs but they promised they would start. Yeah, right.

I had a big blowout with hubby (closest we've ever come to divorce) because I wanted to adopt him and find the right home for him myself. He was totally against it - didn't want two big dogs in the house. In the end, i caved and picked hubby over the dog.

Anyway, I saw my lovely gazelle of a dog six months after he went to that family and he looks like the dog in the second photo. I still don't understand why I had to do that - I was paying for all his food and vet care (even paid for toe amputation) and was willing to keep him as long as it took to find the right home. They turned down people because they didn't have a fence but who trained for marathons. How stupid is THAT??? ARGH. I still get so angry when I think about it.

Parker is my first foster since then. I still hold a grudge against those folks, and i always will, for not doing the right thing by the dog. And I guess me too, for caving to hubby.


----------



## Georgiapeach (Jan 24, 2011)

I think letting a dog get obese is a form of abuse.

A year ago, DH and I took in his mom's 7 year old cockapoo, Rosie, b/c MIL went to live with one of the other sons in the family. The other son didn't want the dog in his house and wanted to put Rosie down - uh, NO! When we got Rosie, she was 28.2 lb. and should have been between 14-15 pounds - yowser!! My MIL was unknowingly killing Rosie with food. I required that the family pay for a complete vetting before DH and I took her home, which they agreed to. Amazingly enough, all her labs were good - she was just obese. She panted just existing... 

By August, Rosie was down to her goal weight, happily going on walks, and playing fetch. My job was done. In January, we found the PERFECT older couple to adopt her, one that was always on the go, and wanted to take Rosie where ever they went. I made sure to show them her "before" pictures, and I begged them to follow her current diet, so that she wouldn't return to her unhealthy past [Rosie's diet included a good kibble (measured out with a measuring cup!), along with green beans and baby carrots to help her feel full]. I made them feel Rosie's ribs and told them that it was the way she SHOULD feel. I outlined all of Rosie's needs in a written document to send home with this couple, sending it with them, along with a new bag of her kibble and some of her favorite toys. They promised they would stick to Rosie's diet - even if she turned on the poor, pitiful me, sad eyes look. DH and I pray that they're sticking to it!


----------



## meggels (May 30, 2010)

I think the rescue need some TLC...good nutrition, fish oil...some baths...but not more than a few lbs :-X She said at least 10.


----------



## xellil (Apr 4, 2011)

meggels said:


> I think the rescue need some TLC...good nutrition, fish oil...some baths...but not more than a few lbs :-X She said at least 10.


That looks like a blue Dobie to me. He may never have a great coat, like Rebel. maybe it's the angle of the photo, but that dog doesn't look underweight to me at all. In fact, looking at the back it might could lose a few. 

Rebel looks eerily similar to that photo. Except for the ears and I think Rebel is a little larger, they could be the same dog. This is Rebel right after I picked him up - 110 pounds and look how awful his coat was. he was 15 pounds overweight and you can still see somewhat of a tuck.


----------



## meggels (May 30, 2010)

She did say he was a blue dobe. She said his bones were sticking out :-X I see maybe a hint of hip bones? But barely?


----------



## Sprocket (Oct 4, 2011)

Caty M said:


> LOL- Just noticed the description on the video- "hes over 85 lbs of lean mean muscle". Wow. People suck.


I read the comments on that video and they piss me off. They seem to say that he was "Fat no matter what". HELLOOOOOOOOOOOOOO NO dog is fat unless YOU decide to make them that way. Makes me so MAD!


----------



## xellil (Apr 4, 2011)

meggels said:


> She did say he was a blue dobe. She said his bones were sticking out :-X I see maybe a hint of hip bones? But barely?


Yep, most Dobies have hip bumps - mine does and he's still overweight. But it could just be the angle - it's certainly not uncommon for a new rescue to be too skinny! To me, a normal weight Dobie looks pretty skinny.

Rebel is still too fat - he's got a horribly slow metabolism and low thyroid. I don't know if that's common with blue Dobies or not. He's somewhere around 100 pounds right now and I can finally see a waistline from the top. But still too fat. i want him to be like Murphy and people telling me I'm starving him!


----------



## Javadoo (May 23, 2011)

Fat dogs really upset me.
I have labs, so I tend to notice them more, but there are so many fat labs out there and it's so sad. 
I lways hear people say "Oh, well he's an English lab, he's supposed to be stocky." I have English labs too...so yes, they are shorter and stockier, but there is a difference between STOCKY and FAT. I have lean, fit labs....that people tell me are too skinny. There is a difference between SKINNY and LEAN.

Here's Moka...one of my English labs. Short and stocky? Yes. Fat? NO!! She weighs in at 50.4 lbs.



















And here is her sister Java...she weighs in at 60 lbs. (She's not quite as lean as Moka due to bilateral ACL tears and repairs).


----------



## Sprocket (Oct 4, 2011)

Javadoo said:


> Fat dogs really upset me.
> I have labs, so I tend to notice them more, but there are so many fat labs out there and it's so sad.
> I lways hear people say "Oh, well he's an English lab, he's supposed to be stocky." I have English labs too...so yes, they are shorter and stockier, but there is a difference between STOCKY and FAT. I have lean, fit labs....that people tell me are too skinny. There is a difference between SKINNY and LEAN.
> 
> ...


I am not normally a labrador fan but I really love your two. I love the compactness of them. They look like they could do their job and keep doing it all day.


----------



## kevin bradley (Aug 9, 2009)

Makovach said:


> IMHO an owner who has a dog at an obease weight is just as bad as having an imaciated dog.
> 
> I think your begle looks great and he is adorable .
> 
> And Tess is too cute!!!!


And you're right. 

Somewhere in America's history, FAT became healthy. And its killing everything in its path. 

Really, really pathetic. 

Jesus, its so difficult to get your animals weight correct... its so gut wrenching to give them a smaller scoop of food. THATS even too hard for some people. 

Unbelievable.


----------



## Javadoo (May 23, 2011)

Sprocket said:


> I am not normally a labrador fan but I really love your two. I love the compactness of them. They look like they could do their job and keep doing it all day.


Thank you!!
I love the shorter, stockier, blockier labs...but it doesn't mean they have to be fat!! I get a kick out of people who brag about how much their labs weigh "My girl weighs 105 lbs!! My boy weighs 114 lbs...etc" Why is that something to be proud of? These dogs were not meant to be that big-labs are considered medium breed dogs. The labs standard calls out for females to weigh 55-70 lbs, males to weigh 65-80 lbs. Yet people tell me that Java, at 60 lbs is TOO skinny??? I feel bad for the big dogs-it must raise some serious hell with their joints to carry that much weight on a frame that was not meant to.

Yeah, they can go all day. Moka doesn't have an off button...lol


----------



## Javadoo (May 23, 2011)

kevin bradley said:


> And you're right.
> 
> Somewhere in America's history, FAT became healthy. And its killing everything in its path.
> 
> ...




People are killing their dogs with kindness.
But it's ok...we're in America. 
Bigger is better, right?


----------



## xellil (Apr 4, 2011)

Javadoo said:


> Thank you!!
> I love the shorter, stockier, blockier labs...but it doesn't mean they have to be fat!! I get a kick out of people who brag about how much their labs weigh "My girl weighs 105 lbs!! My boy weighs 114 lbs...etc" Why is that something to be proud of? These dogs were not meant to be that big-labs are considered medium breed dogs. The labs standard calls out for females to weigh 55-70 lbs, males to weigh 65-80 lbs. Yet people tell me that Java, at 60 lbs is TOO skinny??? I feel bad for the big dogs-it must raise some serious hell with their joints to carry that much weight on a frame that was not meant to.
> 
> Yeah, they can go all day. Moka doesn't have an off button...lol


Because it makes us macho to have a big dog, like having a fast car. "My dog is bigger than your dog" kind of thing.

My Dobie is way big - he's about 100 pounds, should weigh 95, and most of them are about 65-70 I think. He had arthritis when I got him at 6 years old. 

I love big dogs - i don't want a 200 pound dog but I like a dog I can't carry around. But Rebel is oversized for his breed, I think.


----------



## werecatrising (Oct 15, 2010)

Javadoo said:


> Thank you!!
> I love the shorter, stockier, blockier labs...but it doesn't mean they have to be fat!! I get a kick out of people who brag about how much their labs weigh "My girl weighs 105 lbs!! My boy weighs 114 lbs...etc" Why is that something to be proud of? These dogs were not meant to be that big-labs are considered medium breed dogs. The labs standard calls out for females to weigh 55-70 lbs, males to weigh 65-80 lbs. Yet people tell me that Java, at 60 lbs is TOO skinny??? I feel bad for the big dogs-it must raise some serious hell with their joints to carry that much weight on a frame that was not meant to.
> 
> Yeah, they can go all day. Moka doesn't have an off button...lol


It is like that with dobes. The few we see are in the 100 pound range. That is way too big. Quinn is small for a male, but within the breed standard. I am constantly told he is a mix because he is too small.


----------



## xellil (Apr 4, 2011)

werecatrising said:


> It is like that with dobes. The few we see are in the 100 pound range. That is way too big. Quinn is small for a male, but within the breed standard. I am constantly told he is a mix because he is too small.


I actually looked up the standard. Rebel is right at the shoulder height, but I can't remember what it is. I don't know about the rest of the stuff. Just very stocky. Alot of Dobermans have much narrower chests, etc. I had a foster that weighed 90 pounds and he was only about 2/3 as wide as Rebel.

Someone told me once there are American and German lines and the Germans are much stockier, but it never seemed important enough to me to look it up. He's just my great big Dobie.

I was also in a training class where this woman paid $3500 (as she told me numerous times) for a dog that was Rebel's size. I dunno, I'm with you - I don't remember Dobies from my youth being so big. Rebel is AKC papered so I'm pretty sure he's not one of those mixed breed Warlock dogs.


----------



## lauren43 (Feb 6, 2011)

This dog is up for adoption through someone I know, who I know is a great dog owner (does titers and I think feed raw or premium kibble) but she and many others think this dog is sooo underweight.










I think he looks ok to me, he could maybe gain a couple lbs but I wouldn't say he's that bad.


----------



## kathylcsw (Jul 31, 2011)

No I think that dog is too thin. You should be able to feel ribs and spine but you shouldn't be able to see them so clearly.


----------



## lauren43 (Feb 6, 2011)

Well that's what Avery looks like most days, it's just harder to see his ribs cause of his color. Avery could stand to gain some lbs but he refuses too.


----------



## Kat (Jul 12, 2011)

Ugh it really bothers me to see overweight animals. People do it because they ''love'' their pets. How does making them fat and die show you love them? Take them outside for fun and play with them to show them you love them.


----------

